# Shifting Instructions in Barbara Barber's "Scales for Advanced Violists"



## catalf

In Barbara Barber's "Scales for Advanced Violists", the Practice Suggestions section contains the following sentence: "To avoid crossing strings on the 1/2 step for viola, the lower fingerings begin on 1st finger."

1. Can one assume that the '1/2 step' means 'half-step'
2. Even if the above is correct, I don't understand the original statement. Can anyone help me understand?


----------



## Ingélou

catalf said:


> In Barbara Barber's "Scales for Advanced Violists", the Practice Suggestions section contains the following sentence: "To avoid crossing strings on the 1/2 step for viola, the lower fingerings begin on 1st finger."
> 
> 1. Can one assume that the '1/2 step' means 'half-step'
> 2. Even if the above is correct, I don't understand the original statement. Can anyone help me understand?


Sorry, I can't help you, and nobody seems to have replied. Have you tried Violinist.com website? That sort of detailed help is readily available there.


----------



## catalf

Ingélou said:


> Sorry, I can't help you, and nobody seems to have replied. Have you tried Violinist.com website? That sort of detailed help is readily available there.


Thanks, I'll check out Violinist.com. Maybe I'll have better luck?!


----------

